

Interview: Caterina Fake of Hunch.com - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/garyandrewpoole/2009/06/15/interview-caterina-fake-of-hunchcom/

======
darkxanthos
And hunch.com is down... Bad thing on big press day.

